# Argan Oil : The Many Uses For Moroccan Oil + Real Reviews



## Piper212 (Jan 15, 2012)

I am about to buy some argan Oil for my hair. I am looking to get stronger, thicker and shiny hair. Has anyone tried argan oil and got these results? Would love some feedback before I purchased it.


----------



## marci65 (Jan 15, 2012)

I applied it straight to my hair at night and left on overnight. However, my skin seemed to get irritated, which is odd since its supposed to be wonderful for skin. I will try it again, now that I cut down on actives in my skin nighttime routine that might have really been causing the flakes and bumps I was getting.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 15, 2012)

I LOVE argan oil. It will NOT make your hair thicker, but it will help with damage and shine. I like to use it on my ends and let my hair air dry. It helps with frizziness since I dye my hair far more than anyone should. If you want a low commitment option sally beauty supply usually sells bottles for $6. If you like the results then maybe itll be worth the splurge to buy a purer form. 

If you do end up buying a purer form with no perfumes or anything you can use it as a face moisturizer, makeup remover, add it into your shampoos and conditioners, or like I do add it into your favorite cosmetics. Theres a line at sephora called Josie maran that are infused with argan oil, so I got the idea from them


----------



## sara145wilson (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't used this oil earlier.Is it the best oil?

I also want to use some good oil


----------



## Jamilaatje (Jan 16, 2012)

Argan Oil is great, it's so versatile and you can use it for skin hair and nails.

For example:

â€¢ Apply two to four drops in the morning and evening to clean face and neck to moisturise skin.
â€¢ Apply daily to hands and body to restore moisture and alleviate dry skin.
â€¢ Apply two to four drops daily to nails and cuticles to strengthen nails and soften cuticles.
â€¢ Apply two drops or more to dry hair prior to shampooing or to clean, wet hair prior to styling.
â€¢ Apply two drops or more to your conditioner to soften and defrizz hair.
â€¢ Apply two drops or more to dry, styled hair to protect hair from harsh environmental factors.
â€¢ Mix equal parts of argan oil and lemon juice and soak for 10 minutes. This will not only soften your cuticles but also limit nail breakage.
â€¢ For an intensive hair treatment, to improve dry scalp, to restore dry damaged hair and add shine, apply a generous amount of oil to dry hair starting at the ends, then wrap in a warm towel and leave for 30 minutes or leave it overnight. Wash and style as usual.
â€¢ For dry scalp and dandruff, massage into the roots too. Repeat this once or twice a week for soft, smooth and glossy hair.
â€¢ To calm frizzy hair use a drop or two of the oil, rub palms together and scrunch into ends.

Make sure you you buy 100% Pure Argan Oil, some companies mix their argan oil with jojoba oil for example.

Mod note: link deleted


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 19, 2012)

I love Argan oil in the hair.  My hair is normally dry and damaged yet once I put it on my damp hair and blow dry?  BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Its soft and not the least bit frizzy.  I use the Organix which you can find at any Walmart (its the cheapest there) as well as Walgreens, Target etc.


----------



## AshleyE28 (Jan 21, 2012)

A few Months ago I started Using Moracoan oil,which has Argon Oil in it. I did See that if i Wash my Hair Everyday Its super smooth,and shines. But if i go a day or two without using it,Its no Different than using a Matrix Product.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Jan 24, 2012)

Argan/ Moroccan oil contains primarily medium and long chain fatty acids, it can coat and protect the cuticle like any other oil or wax but it cannot penetrate and improve the condition of your hair. Instead try coconut oil. BTW what is beneficial for the face and what is best for hair are total opposites, the last thing you want happening to your nose pores is small fatty molecules from coconut oil entering and getting stuck!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argan_oil

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/curl-products/curlchemist-helps-us-understand-oils-and-butters?page=1

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/curl-products/mineral-oil-versus-coconut-oil-which-is-better


----------



## alexander143 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey! Argan oil is truly a magical oil for hair and skin. I have recently used this oil on my hair and got really best result. Now, my hair has become lot more thick and dark. You can also use this for your hair but never apply this oil directly on your hair. It should be applied by mixing it to carrier or base oil.


----------



## Betty Stiletto (Jun 16, 2013)

There's no reason besides expense to add a carrier oil to Argan oil, as it *is* a carrier oil. It's lovely and light, adding a carrier oil to it and then applying it to hair will likely just make your hair greasy.

As it is not an essential oil, unless you have an allergic reaction, using it straight or adding a few drops of essential oil, is the best way to reap it's benefits, especially on the scalp.


----------



## Dots (Jun 16, 2013)

I used Argan Oil on my hair a few months ago and it made it feel and look incredible!! I didn't want to spend a ton and buy another bottle but recently purchased a small half ounce which I am waiting to use. I think I will eventually give in and buy the giant bottle. QVC does have some value sets with it though...


----------



## axya (Jun 19, 2013)

I haven't found argan oil to thicken my hair, but it does seem to help with dry hair and split ends. Argan oil is not that expensive if you purchase a big bottle too!


----------



## sharjeel (Jun 24, 2013)

(Argan Oil) Is incredible! Regardless of the fact that your hair has a tendency to make a case on the sleek side. Not just did I get sparkling solid hair, yet my skin looks incredible as well. My child uses it to control skin break out. I discovered that the more argan oil in the item the better the profits. Paying notably increasingly for the item with additional argan oil was worth the cost. It is so worth attempting!


----------



## Dots (Jun 30, 2013)

It works great on my hair but I put it on my face for the first time last night and I was nervous. I wanna see if it has good changes in the next few days.


----------



## Jaydeetc (Jul 1, 2013)

It worked for my hair for a few months, but then it seemed to get used to it? I use the Organix Argan Oil, and for about a month it was honestly a miracle product. 

I bleach my hair, so any moisture is brilliant. It made my hair shiny and smooth, and my ends felt newly-cut. But after about 5-6 months, it just seemed to not work anymore?

Not sure if I just wasn't noticing the change anymore because I was used to it, or my hair was just used to it and so it made no difference anymore.

I recently switched to pure coconut oil, for both my hair and skin, and it's pretty darn good. The tub I got was like under Â£3 from Superdrug and has lasted me since February (and I'm not even a quarter of the way done).

I'd recommend getting a smaller size if you're going to go for argan oil, just in case your hair gets used to it too. It can be really pricey if you buy large bottles (especially stuff like Moroccan Oil etc)

If you do get some, let us know how you got on!


----------



## margeau (Jul 17, 2013)

YES ITS AMAZING works wonders. right now it is 60% off with code: shefinds at checkout http://www.shefinds.com/2013/dont-miss-your-chance-to-win-a-finishing-hair-serum-from-nume/


----------



## Thania (Jul 20, 2013)

I uses shampoo with biotin in it and it seems to make my hair thicker &amp; stronger. I think biotin also helps my hair from thinning as to prevent baldness, so I kept using it. I uses Jason natural shampoo with biotin. For hair, I apply one or two drops of Argan oil on my palms and rub them together before applying on damp hair. It makes my hair shiny and easier to style. My hair usually dry and frizz. Sometimes I also apply Argan oil after I apply my conditioner &amp; leave it for few min, before rinsing. This way, my hair doesn't look too oily after a day pass by. I also uses Argan oil on my face by mixing few drops of it with my moisturizer on my palm. For sensitive skin, it's better to mix with moisturizer when you about to use it. Using the oil itself directly on bare face skin can sometimes shock your skin. For body, it's ok. Also, it's not recommended to mix argan oil into your whole bottle of moisturizer because in case your moisturizer becomes spoil because of the mixing, you will be wasting both your precious moisturizer &amp; oil. Better to mix them fresh everytime. That is what I do &amp; my skin has been wonderful ever since using it this way. Btw, I uses Elova Essence Argan oil that I bought from Amazon website. Hope this helps!


----------



## wakeuplittle (Aug 6, 2013)

I got a Jose Marin sample from Sephora and I absolutely love it. Use it on everything. It's magical!


----------



## anney (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey,

Its good, but some may get slight irritation. You can try it at your own risk.

I massage with it in night and then wash my hair in next day.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Sep 26, 2013)

Amazing Product, I use the Josie Maran Line on face/hair and the Tarte line I mix w/ my lotions for my body. Ive gotten all mines in kits, and sub boxes ispy, BB, and and bb5 so its not as expensive and a lil goes a long way


----------



## AlexandraMarino (Jan 7, 2014)

yeah, I use tane pure..its the highest quality one I've seen thus far.. and I've worked in a health food store for years.


----------



## Ella Liu (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi dear

I have a client use argan oil

then the hairs become so good

it wont be dry any more

you can try it


----------



## nbrand39 (May 29, 2014)

Argan oil from Morocco is amazing!!! I just got it and I'm so in love with it. Unfortunately, there are a lot of fake brands out there. I got mine at www.argandorusa.com

It helps wonders. I use it every night on my face and twice a day on my belly against stretch marks!


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 30, 2014)

Argan oil has a lot of skin benefits and it does wonders for your hair as well. Adding a few drops of argan oil to your hair after taking shower will strenghten your hair. Argan oil is well known for adding shine to your hair.


----------



## Lana S-t (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow, this thread makes me ant to try Argan oil. So which is better? I'm torn between Argan oil and Virgin Coconut oil? And what brands are best to buy? Help please!  :blink:


----------



## Jondontay (Jul 25, 2014)

If you want your hair to stay long and healthy for a long, long time, Argan Oil is the formula to apply. I can say this form my personal experience. It prevents split ends and also alleviates any further damage to your hair. Aria Gold Argan Oil has the ability to penetrate deep into your hair shafts. This strengthens the hair strands and reduces the chances of split ends.


----------



## Jondontay (Jul 25, 2014)

If you want your hair to stay long and healthy for a long, long time, Argan Oil is the formula to apply. I can say this form my personal experience. It prevents split ends and also alleviates any further damage to your hair. Aria Gold Argan Oil has the ability to penetrate deep into your hair shafts. This strengthens the hair strands and reduces the chances of split ends.


----------



## abhinavsingh (Aug 5, 2014)

hi

I used Argan oil and it's really very good. It make my hair smooth and shiny. link removed by admin


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 28, 2014)

I use Pro Natural's Moroccan Argan oil.   It has helped to make my hair "younger", and it certainly has stopped me getting split ends.  I can highly recommend this particular product.


----------



## Lin1018 (Sep 19, 2014)

When I originally posted I should have given you ladies this link http://www.pro-naturals.com/blog/uncategorized/argan-hair-oil-treatments-5-benefits-avoid-fakes/ because before I found the Pro Naturals website I found Argan Oil just about everywhere and I didn't know which one to choose.


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 20, 2014)

Piper212 said:


> I am about to buy some argan Oil for my hair. I am looking to get stronger, thicker and shiny hair. Has anyone tried argan oil and got these results? Would love some feedback before I purchased it.


I was just about to order my next Pro Naturals Hair Repair System and noticed this addition on their website and thought you might like it http://www.pro-naturals.com/news/how-tos.html


----------



## Catlover (Oct 23, 2014)

I use Argan Oil of Dickens with good results.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 29, 2014)

I received some Moroccanoil in a beauty sub. I've never used argan oil or moroccan oil. What's the difference? Is it magical? Google is giving me conflicting info, I figured someone here can tell me the real deal.


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 30, 2014)

My Pro Naturals Hair Repair System arrived the day before yesterday.   I am such a happy bunny!   It is my week to use it (I follow the Pro Naturals 4-step regime for one week in every six).   You know I had forgotten how very little of the Argan Oil is necessary to make my hair shine!   Fantastic.


----------



## mariechin1234 (Dec 27, 2014)

Argan oil will help eliminate frizz for all hair types. However if you have dry hair or your hair has a tendency to be dry, or you hair does not seem to be recovering from its dryness with the hair oil you are using, try Olive Oil it adds more moisture and  yes it comes from, and smells like, Orchids.


----------



## Jondontay (Jan 7, 2015)

[SIZE=10pt]I may be late here in the discussion, but my experience with Argan  oil dates back to a couple of years; well before Aria even brought Argan  gold to market. Being in Morocco for a couple of years, I had made some local friends who had introduced me to Argan tree. Had been applying the locally made argan oil on my skin and hair for few years. When I got back home to Australia, I had carried a few bottle with me, but ones they finished I was looking for a way to get it and then while surfing the internet I bumped into Aria’s website. I was impressed, and within hours I had order a bottle to test. That day and today I have used 17 bottles of Argan oil (all family members do), and if I tell you, none in the family including my parents have grey hair. Everyone has silky, smooth, healthy hair, and my wife loves using the oil for her skin, she say it has removed here wrinkles. Thanks Aria, Argan gold is really amazing.[/SIZE]


----------



## emillyslillo (Jan 20, 2015)

I bought this moroccan oil from amazon i Love it! Makes my skin super soft during the awful cold of midwest winters. Plus they sent me some helpful ways to use to product and followed up after a few weeks. They customer service was excellent too! Will definitely purchase again.


----------



## FinLastNY (Nov 23, 2015)

I would say to always check the ingredients list on your Argan oil product because most of them are saturated down to a weak product.  Get the pure stuff and mix your own recipe for skin or hair.  I use the pure stuff from essenceofargan.com to mix into a homemade lotion I put on my face.


----------



## souss (Dec 7, 2015)

I love argan oil but it must be pure for use on the hair. I applied as a hair bath 30 minutes before taking my shower and the result is garentie. I always buy from maison de senteurs . There are other argan oils that are mixed with other scents like Bergemote or Verbena and it is ideal for the rest of the body.


----------

